# Audacious musepack plugin



## LieAlgebra (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am using audacious 2.1.0 and the audacious-plugins packages to playback various kind of audio files. All is working great, except that when I am playing a mpc file (musepack), it plays well but the position bar is stuck to the left side with a running time remaining equals to 00:00. Hitting/moving the cursor doesn't have any effect since it goes back to its original position, on the left side, the running time still being equals to 00:00. It's a bit confusing. 

This doesn't happen with mp3/flac/ape and wavepack files.

Any light on the subject is appreciated


----------

